# Lancaster, CA-A4077474, M, Dies this Week!



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Adopt a German Shepherd Dog: DIES THIS week Lan: Petfinder

DIES THIS week!
*German Shepherd Dog*

* Large







Adult







Male







Dog







Pet ID: A4077474 *


 





Printer friendly 
Email a friend 
Enlarge photo 

*More About DIES THIS week Lan*


THIS DOG IS AT THE LANCASTER SHELTER AND MAY BE IN DANGER OF BEING EUTHANZIED since they are so crowded. PLEASE CALL OR GO TO THE LANCASTER SHELTER TODAY and have the dog's ID#. Pet ID# - A4077474. Please contact the Lancaster shelter to find out more about Gonino! He'd love to find a forever home today. Lancaster shelter info: 5210 W. Ave. I Lancaster, CA 93536. Phone: (661) 940-4191. Hours: Monday – Thursday 12:00 – 7 PM. Friday – Saturday: 10:00 – 5 PM. Closed Sundays and Holidays. Thank you! 
DIES THIS week Lan is spayed/neutered. 

*My Contact Info*



H.A.L.T. (Helping Animals Live Through) Pet Overpopulation
Beverly Hills, CA
310 621 8796
 

 Email H.A.L.T. (Helping Animals Live Through) Pet Overpopulation
See more pets from H.A.L.T. (Helping Animals Live Through) Pet Overpopulation
 Share on Facebook


----------

